# Reccomended firewood dealers near Philadelphia, pa?



## maverick06 (Feb 8, 2010)

All,
Poor timing on my part but it looks like I will have to buy firewood within the next week or so. I just went through it quicker this year than usual. I am planning on buying a cord of seasoned stuff now, and 3 more cords of green firewood around april. I live in Media, pa (just outside of philadelphia). Any suggestions on a good dealer? The last guy I used was ok, he didnt deliver enough, but whenever i called him on it he made good and didnt complain, but has since gone out of buisness. 

Opinions appreciated! 

Rick


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Feb 8, 2010)

good luck. I havent found anyone with ready to burn wood in the area. You'd be better off finding a fellow burner with a few extra cords and buy off him instead of making a ton of calls to dealers who split their wood last week. You could buy off the dealers and get ready for next year but i know that wont help you now.


----------



## rathmir (Feb 9, 2010)

I have to agree with Bernie.  The vendors definition of seasoned is much different from ours.  Plan accordingly for next winter.

Also, you might be able to limp through on a mix of cut up pallets and some not so seasoned wood, just keep an eye on the creosote.


----------



## maverick06 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well i bought firewood from Chip's tree service. Definitely a fair cord (havent measured it yet, but its fair). It is probably as "seasoned" as possible for this time of year. Havent had a fair test yet as It has just snowed so there is snow on the ground and on the wood. but I am quite pleased. I will buy more this spring to let it season over the summer. 
Rick


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Feb 16, 2010)

maverick06 said:
			
		

> Well i bought firewood from Chip's tree service. Definitely a fair cord (havent measured it yet, but its fair). It is probably as "seasoned" as possible for this time of year. Havent had a fair test yet as It has just snowed so there is snow on the ground and on the wood. but I am quite pleased. I will buy more this spring to let it season over the summer.
> Rick



Cool. Let us know how it burns. Did he say how long its been split?


----------



## mdphilps (Feb 16, 2010)

May I ask how much he charged you for a cord?  I live in the philly area and its good to know that there are a few decent dealers out there.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Feb 17, 2010)

I just came across an ad for log lengths on craigslist in case anyone was interested.

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/1605029859.html


----------



## maverick06 (Feb 18, 2010)

He didnt say how long it was seasoned. I didnt ask. To be fair I cant really rate it well now. The only place I was able to get it dumped was in a snowy part of my yard, so the logs have snow on them.... So they dont burn that awesone right away, once they dry out they fire great, only takes 15 min or so. Anyways, I would say they have sat for a year or so, probably in an open area, or at least an area that wind blown snow was able to get to. 

The price for green wood is excellent, I definitley will be buying green wood from him in the spring. My luck so far isnt great to throw it right in the fireplace, but maybe thats because of the snow on it from where it was dumped. 

By the way, they really busted their butts to get the truck up my driveway.... and werent able to get it all the way to the top. Even shoveled a large part by the street trying to get in. Also had some tree work done by them (a lot of work, 3 years ago), very reasonable prices! The yard was pretty messy afterwards, but admitadly, I told them it didnt matter (and it didnt, i was redoing the yard). 

Your mileage may vary, but if you arent expecting gold plated tree work or gold plated wood, I think you will be pretty pleased. 


Im not affiliated with them, just had 2 good expirances. 

As for prices, he was priced right with the others on craigs list. Said he posted it there but I didnt see anything.  Let me know how you all do if someone buys from him. This is his site www.chipstree.com

Rick


----------



## gyrfalcon (Feb 18, 2010)

maverick06 said:
			
		

> All,
> Poor timing on my part but it looks like I will have to buy firewood within the next week or so. I just went through it quicker this year than usual. I am planning on buying a cord of seasoned stuff now, and 3 more cords of green firewood around april. I live in Media, pa (just outside of philadelphia). Any suggestions on a good dealer? The last guy I used was ok, he didnt deliver enough, but whenever i called him on it he made good and didnt complain, but has since gone out of buisness.
> 
> Opinions appreciated!
> ...



Try Googling for kiln-dried firewood in your area.  It'll cost you more, but you can be sure it'll burn like a beaut.  If somebody's advertising "seasoned," you'll need to quiz them extensively to find out if it really is, and odds are very high it won't be.  Kiln-dried is expensive compared to green, but it's still a lot less than the oil man.  If somebody's asking less than twice the price of green wood, it's unlikely to be truly seasoned (ie, split and stacked) more than a short time, if at all.  Most suppliers call it "seasoned" if the tree was cut down a few months ago and left lying until you call.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Feb 25, 2010)

I just saw this on CL....too far for me.

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/1617951019.html

Seasoned 2+ Yrs Firewood - $70 (Pottstown,Stowe,Boyertown)
Date: 2010-02-25, 5:47PM EST
Reply to: sale-qhazt-1617951019@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]

Seasoned firewood anywhere from 2-6 yrs. Stored in a barn out of the weather. All hardwoods. Was cut 22" and under. Black Walnut,Ash,Oak, and Hickory. 1/4 Cord $70 1/2 Cord $130. Will deliver friday afternoon. Call with any questions or if you want to order some. 484-256-4352


----------



## Archer39 (Feb 25, 2010)

BucksCoBernie said:
			
		

> I just saw this on CL....too far for me.
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/1617951019.html
> 
> ...



thanks for the link, i am too all but out of wood and a 1/4 of a cord might just stretch it out for me. That is right in my back yard too. I am going to give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Feb 25, 2010)

no problem. happy to help my fellow Pennsylvanians.


----------



## fishinpa (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi guys.. uh-um, I mean fellow Pennsylvanians...

That Craigslist post sounds almost too good to be true. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Archer39 (Feb 25, 2010)

i live in Pottstown so i will check it out for everyone.


----------



## dannynelson77 (Mar 1, 2010)

I just got a half cord from this guy.  Wood is SUPER dry!  You can light this stuff with a match!  Only complaint is some of the lengths are very long so they need to be cut.  But most of the stuff I am able to squeeze in my stove.  My load was mostly Red Oak.  He had commented that his last load was mostly Black Walnut.  I am glad I got the Oak with higher BTUs of course....


----------



## maverick06 (Jun 22, 2010)

FOLLOWUP. 

I just boought 2 cords of wood for next year from Chips tree service 610-353-9663. I bought 2 cords of the regular wood (not the fancy stuff he sells). The cords were $150 deivered (green wood). I havent stacked it yet, but it looks like a fair cord. Good to do buisness with. The guy's name is Paul. I have had tree work done by him and bought firewood twice. Quite pleased. If you are in the area, might want to give him a try. (disclaimer, I have no affiliation with him).  Oh, he also does custom cuts and lets you inspect the firewood before delivery.

looking forward to burning it this year! 

Rick


----------

